# Crispy Critter



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I've been working on this groundbreaker for the last couple of weeks. I wanted to do a victim that was burned in a fire, so that is why I gave her the name Crispy Critter. She is made almost entirely with expanded foam including the skull. I did use a little clay and latex to form the facial features. I've taken pictures of the process and could post the pictures if anyone is interested. Anyway introducing Ms. Crispy Critter:


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Joisey! She is great! The realism is just to creepy! Well done. (ah... no pun intended!) Seeing the pix would be awesome. 

Again, Great Job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She looks totally pi$$ed about the fire messing up her hairdo

The shadow shot is outstanding.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Love it! The expression is awesome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool! Extra crispy!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job, she definitely looks well done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She's outstanding, Joisey!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I want to post pics of the process, but I don't know if I can do it in this thread or do I have to start a new on in Prop How To's?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey JG, CC is great, but I really love her hands. I haven't been satisfied with any of the hands I've made. Would you care explain how you made them as if you're talking to a 6 year old?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Pics! Great JOB! will look for the how to


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

tot13 said:


> Hey JG, CC is great, but I really love her hands. I haven't been satisfied with any of the hands I've made. Would you care explain how you made them as if you're talking to a 6 year old?


Thanks Tot13! I actually just learned how to do the hands from my NJ/PA Make and take. BlackCat showed us how to use wire, cotton balls and latex to make the hands. Anyway I think I will post a how to on the prop how to page. I have pics and I can explain it better by posting the work in progress pictures. I don't think I can do the how to in this thread, so look for it and I will explain it more in detail.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Sharon - it's awsome !!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree with MR Chicken that expression is great. You did a nice job on him. I wish I could make things like this.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Sharpobject and The Watcher. I wanted to show off those pearly whites so what better expression than pure agony. Oh and I really got a kick out of some of the comments from everyone on this prop they were very funny. 

Oh and Watcher it really isn't that hard. I did a Prop How To if you want to give it a try. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17204


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

She's hot! (pun intended) Is she free this weekend? 

I can totally see this with a fan in the front blowing her clothes around, with some screaming, screeching sound fx. Maybe some jerky front/back motion showing her writhing in pain.

pics! vids!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

g-g-g-gross! I love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know, Joisey, that shadow picture could be turned into a really cool Halloween card


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Joisey for the tutorial. I haven't done any kind of casting yet. I build houses, so I get lots of stuff for building sets and I build lots of motor and air props. I thought you had sculpted it. But it doesn't matter it is a very nice prop. I told Noah I would like to come visit at a m&t sometime. So maybe I will get to see it live???


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment! That would be cool if you could come to the Make and Take. Everyone from the Make and Take is very talented in different ways. I am very fortunate to be able to learn from them. I hope we can see you in the near future! 



The Watcher said:


> Thanks Joisey for the tutorial. I haven't done any kind of casting yet. I build houses, so I get lots of stuff for building sets and I build lots of motor and air props. I thought you had sculpted it. But it doesn't matter it is a very nice prop. I told Noah I would like to come visit at a m&t sometime. So maybe I will get to see it live???


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yes....she is cool...er...HOT...I like her Joisey


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool and ewwww burnt.

I love the silhouette.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love it


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I just saw this and I've got to tell you she is wonderful! Nice Work!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Another Great Stuff masterpiece.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Well done indeed! Love her.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone I appreciate all the nice comments!!!! I'm very excited to put this in my graveyard this year. I might even try to make another one before Halloween.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the expression and pose, Joiseygal. Great job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the poor dear! she must be in a lot of pain! great work Joisey!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was looking at the back-lit photo again.

I really like that pose and think that would make a great scare-crow type prop also.

That bubbly skin is soooo disturbing. EWWWWWWW!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ewwww ... crispy indeed! Great look to it.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Burnt to perfection! The expression is great, looks as though she was quick fried mid-scream!


----------



## robocop (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice !


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I just love the smell of burnt flesh in the morning!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

how did I miss this one. Nice job Sharon love her.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww (which translates into "cooooool").


----------



## dollita (Sep 2, 2009)

I saw Miss Crispy in the albums section and was blown away by your skill, the realism is phenomenal. Your other work is also top notch! I'm definitely feeling some creativity-envy. =)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments! Dollita I'm sure you can tackle this project. I actually did a how to on this prop: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17204 I'm sure if you give it a try it would turn out great! I would love to see your pictures if you do. Thanks again!


----------

